# Ghostbusters 3 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think there's an old thread in another section, and I know these movies aren't "horror" per se, but what the heck!

BD is carrying a story that Ivan Reitman confirmed to MTV that he is indeed going to direct *Ghostbusters 3* for Columbia. Read on for the details about the script development and who plans on returning for the third installment.

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/01/1...t-is-in-ivan-reitman-confirms-he-will-direct/

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/18693

Anybody excited for this one?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Is Ray Parker jr. gonna sing again???


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Update - filming to start in 2012? Who's in and who's possibly out?

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=81518


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

God. This will not die.:zombie:
Pretty sure we were talking about this the last time I was on the site in 2009 JT!

Dan talks a good game and sure SONY would like to restart a money maker, but I dont know if they can do anything without Bill signing off on it. Dan, Harold, Ivan Reitman and Murray are ALL rights holders. That's why its taken so long to get something done. Bill wont sign off one way or another. I assume that if it was as simple as SONY just throwing a truck load of cash at him to either get him to appear or to give up his rights then they would've by now. He did the game and has signed off on toys for the first time. I just dont see any more. 

Also, does anyone really want to see the movie Aykroyd is pushing in that article? I'm all for a new team, but thats just depressing. Move the movie to a new city. New franchise. Got to L.A. or Washington or where ever. Have the old timers show up for a couple of minutes to introduce the new team then get us interested in these new guys with out any of this baggage of old washed up heroes. We got Ghostbusters 2 once already. We've seen the team down on their luck, out of work, whatever. Maybe the new team in a new city has been rocking some hardcore spooks for a bit before we even see them. Then something epic happens and the NY team has to show up and show the youngsters how its done. Anything is better than fat crippled washed up old men, and a pc team of new guys. We've seen Extreme Ghostbusters before too. It wasn't good.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Too bad they didn't go with this (fan-made) storyline:






Long live the 'crippled washed up old men'! 

Seriously though; a new Ghostbusters-franchise might need some getting used to, but can be fun. It worked for Star Trek, so perhaps it will also work for Ghostbusters.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

In the meantime we can all go see the rerelease. Last three thursdays in october.


----------

